# Sales and the game...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey fellas just thought I might want to point this out...

This may help or it may not but take what you can get out of it, I'm not trying to boast or anything and I'm actually pretty screwed up myself with the missus myself considering I've not been playing the game back for a while...

I've noticed all the "nice guy" threads and it reminded me of a friend who had problems dating, no spark, and couldn't flirt etc. Nice guy just isn't enough, I'll paste what I said here:



> It could be society and political correctness or something really. Most men seem to be taught to be a "gentleman" but it seems this teaching gives off the wrong impression lol.
> 
> I've always given off the "bad boy" impression since teens, and found throughout my life fellas who aren't so "rebellious" or "bad boy" in comparison tend to have problems getting their dates. I also found it was always easier for me since it's no problem for a "bad boy" trying to be nice, but for a "nice guy" trying to be bad... :rofl:
> 
> ...


Some say women don't know what they want, I say women want it all, just how it is. Don't resent them for it because in the end we men can't live without 'em, so we have to learn to live with 'em.

"Bad boy" isn't enough either, just having masculine qualities still gave me problems with women for a long time and I've also had girls wanting "nicer guys" too and then "richer guys", "smart guys", then "bad boys" again hence the saying. The key is to look at the qualities of these stereotypical "guys" and find out what is it about them that drives women wild?

Bad boy? Masculine qualities, confidence, fun, adventure
Nice guy? Stability, romance, love and affection, sensitivity
Rich guy? Financial stability, independence, also confidence
Smart guy? Intelligence, ability to hold any conversation, etc

You'll start to realise what they really want, no one is perfect sure but we can try to get close to it. It's a game that can't be mastered, even after all this each women has their own different tastes, different personalities, different desires, and they can even change. A confident man can turn on one girl, while intimidate another, it's not really a personality clash, just an issue with the game. Can't be mastered but it has to be played, only way to play it is not to resent it but come to enjoy the fun of it. Then you get married... and you'll start to miss it 

Ne ways, another story...

I found a good way to learn at least some basics of the game is to take up a direct sales job for a while, maybe 6 months or so. Not only will this build up one's confidence but you'll learn how to deal with different people and learn how to find each person's "switches" within 3-5 minutes. You have to learn this - because otherwise you can't pay your rent! (I worked commission only - in the end I lost faith in my product and felt bad for my customers hence I stopped, but the experience itself was priceless). Just putting this out there, has anyone thought of this?

And yeah... I sold mostly to women ;D
Remember one girl I was building a rapport with then she found out the only reason I was chatting her up was to get her credit card details! lol


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry I only have one correction: 

Bad boy? Masculine qualities, confidence, fun, adventure

Wrong.

Bad boy? Loves dirty sex, loves all kinds of females, irresponsible, cool & cold, emotionless, selfish and not too much fun after F.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hence one must take what is good outta a "bad boy" and leave out the bad 

Same goes for all other types of "guys"


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Some say women don't know what they want, I say women want it all, just how it is.
> 
> Bad boy? Masculine qualities, confidence, fun, adventure
> Nice guy? Stability, romance, love and affection, sensitivity
> ...


i know i want a little of everything above,and my husband has given it to me.
also add in good lover.
in the quote above i left what my husband offers me.
at the same time,at times he can be cold,gets mad easily.
but no one is perfect.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Is there one in-between all of the above?

My husband is not any of those types.

Bad boy? 
Masculine - yes
Confidence - no
Fun - not really
Adventurous - no

Nice Guy?
Stability - kinda
Romance - big no
Love & Affection - no
Sensitivity - hell no
Financially stable - yes
Independent - yes

Smart Guy?
Intelligence - yes
Ability to hold any conversation - no

So what do I have? Just a guy with a ****?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ You have an person, an individual, note that these are just "stereotypical types of guys" which I'm using for reference since I can't think of a better way to explain things any other way.

It's hard to explain, and no one here tried sales?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> ^ You have an person, an individual, note that these are just "stereotypical types of guys" which I'm using for reference since I can't think of a better way to explain things any other way.
> 
> It's hard to explain, and no one here tried sales?


Women here don't like generalizations.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Women here don't like generalizations.


:rofl:

Who said?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Who said?


Me - based on my experience here in this forum.

:smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Bad boy? Masculine qualities, confidence, fun, adventure
> Nice guy? Stability, romance, love and affection, sensitivity
> Rich guy? Financial stability, independence, also confidence
> Smart guy? Intelligence, ability to hold any conversation, etc


For each of these, you are listing the GOOD, and I agree with you . Each has it's bad also. Let me dissect a little: 

Lets see, *the BAD BOY *-one of the reasons he is such a BAD BOY is --He has HIGH Testosterone levels . It simply has to be as this fuels much of how he thinks & behaves. This makes him RESTLESS in more ways than one, he is prone to want to almost kill himself in reckless activity (there is your adventure & fun), he is prone to be irritable, aggressive, very confident -YES- to pick up many women & variety -more prone to cheating & affrairs if he can not restrain his thoughts & pecker. He is also more prone to masterbate alone & need to be in "his Cave" -away from these women who are falling at his feet.

*The NICE GUY *- this is what I married. He is ALL of the GOOD listed & I LOVE these qualities, for me these R why I married him. (has great Stability, Romantic, overflowing with love & affection & Sensitive). The downside - these men are generally very predictable, often too passive, challenging is not one of their better traits -which can be fun at times. They can be almost too calm, too accomondating. They need a little more Ommphhh, Fire & intensity. (my part in the relationship). 

*The RICH GUY * -Either spoiled & pampered from birth born into it & ends up never taking much responsibility OR prone to be a self made Workaholic, always engossed in the next project, next Big deal so he can put ever more $$ away, Power & prestige may rule his ego, not considering taking some time to smell the roses, enjoy the fruits of his success, or possibly his wife & children! 

*The SMART GUY *- Depending on how egotistical he is with his brain smarts, He may also look down on others for their lack of intelligence & skill at comminicating. I really can't think of too much to say bad about the Smart guy - some of his bad traits might be similar to the Rich guy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> he is prone to want to almost kill himself in reckless activity.... irritable, aggressive, very confident -YES- to pick up many women & variety... more prone to cheating & affrairs if he can not restrain his thoughts & pecker... OR prone to be a self made Workaholic, always engossed in the next project, next Big deal so he can put ever more $$ away, Power & prestige may rule his ego, not considering taking some time to smell the roses, enjoy the fruits of his success, or possibly his wife...


Yeah think those about sums up me bad sides in a way :rofl:

Also for nice guy - too accommodating; spoils those who cares about, gets used like a doormat, etc etc (Ironically my problem at present!)

We always have weaknesses we need to learn to eliminate to better ourselves. Sometimes even these weaknesses come up when you least expect it, and it's dangerous when noticed too late. Don't even know if my marriage is salvageable atm...


----------

